# CSS-Layout aus drei Zeilen, dritte soll immer unten bleiben



## elecfuture (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

mal ne Frage: Ich hab gerade ein CSS Layout aus drei Zeilen gebaut. Dabei soll Zeile drei, immer am unteren browserrand kleben. Der FF interpretiert alles (fast) richtig, nur der IE komplett nicht.


```
html, body {height:100%;}
div#zeile1 {...}
div#zeile2 {...}
div#zeile3 {
	background-color:#fff;
	position:fixed;
	bottom:0px;
	color:#000;
	height:47px;
	width:100%;
	border-top:8px solid #FFFFFF;
	background-image:url(....);
}
```

So sieht zeile drei bei mir aus. Warum sagt der Code dem IE nicht, dass die Zeile drei gefälligst nach unten gehört?


Würde mich um Hilfe freuen


----------



## tobee (31. Juli 2006)

Wie wird es denn im IE angezeigt.
Eine URI wäre vllt. nicht schlecht, damit man es sich anschauen kann.


----------



## deepthroat (31. Juli 2006)

elecfuture hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum sagt der Code dem IE nicht, dass die Zeile drei gefälligst nach unten gehört?


Weil der IE <= 6 den Wert "fixed" für die CSS Eigenschaft "position" nicht unterstützt. (anders ausgedrückt: erst der IE7 unterstützt diese CSS2 Eigenschaft)

Für den IE muß man deshalb (wie so oft) eine Extrawurst zubereiten. Siehe z.B. http://de.selfhtml.org/css/layouts/fixbereiche.htm#fixiert_ie

Gruß


----------



## msycho (31. Juli 2006)

Mit dem Wert "fixed" kann der IE nichts anfangen: http://www.css4you.de/position.html

Um das Problem zu lösen, lese dir das mal durch: http://jendryschik.de/wsdev/css/fixed/


----------



## elecfuture (31. Juli 2006)

Entschuldigung, aber ich hab den falschen Style rausgesucht.

es soll nicht "fixed" sein, sondern "absolute". und nicht der IE sondern der FF erkennt das Falsch. ich kann leider keinen link posten, weil das ein neues Projekt is. 

Ich kanns aber beschreiben ;-) Beim IE liegt Zeile drei genau an der unteren Browserkante auf. Beim FF schwebt sie ca. 100px über dem unteren Rand.

Dennoch danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## franz007 (31. Juli 2006)

Schau dir den Quellcode von http://www.erweiterungen.de/ an dort ist unten so eine Leiste


----------



## deepthroat (31. Juli 2006)

elecfuture hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Entschuldigung, aber ich hab den falschen Style rausgesucht.
> 
> es soll nicht "fixed" sein, sondern "absolute". und nicht der IE sondern der FF erkennt das Falsch. ich kann leider keinen link posten, weil das ein neues Projekt is.
> 
> Ich kanns aber beschreiben ;-) Beim IE liegt Zeile drei genau an der unteren Browserkante auf. Beim FF schwebt sie ca. 100px über dem unteren Rand.


Das zu beschreiben ist doch Quark. Poste mal ein komplettes (minimales) HTML Dokument hier rein. Das ist 1000x besser.

Gruß


----------



## elecfuture (31. Juli 2006)

@franzspam
ich musste die Seite Spiegeln um an den CSS Code zu kommen. Die Stylesheet Dateien werden importiert.

Hat mir schon ein wenig weitergehlfen.
Ich werde denn Style mal auseinnandernehmen und schauen. 

Danke an alle bisher.

@deepthroat
wenn ich jetzt ein minimallayout zusammen basteln würde, funktionierts bestimmt ;-)


----------



## Icromaxx (31. Juli 2006)

Machen wir es doch mal ganz einfach...
teste dein Script nochmal mit Opera und Netscape...
Wenn da der Fehler auch auftritt haste offensichtlich was falsch gemacht und der IE ist aber gerade noch dumm genug um den Scheiss zu interprätieren...
Wenn da allerdings der Fehler nicht auftritt...schickste uns am besten gesamten html und css Ausschnitt, weil du keine Hilfe erwarten kannst, wenn du uns nichts zur Fehlersuche gibst!

Kann natürlich sein, dass du bei deinem Teil irgendwo mit dem HTML Model was verbockt hast oder du für das fehlerhafte ObjectModel vom IE getextet hast...
Kann natürlich an allem möglichen liegen...


----------



## Quaese (31. Juli 2006)

Hi,

@hela hat hier ein Tutorial zu einem Layout mit 100% Höhe vorgestellt. Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

